# Fallbrook rides and bike rental



## Schmed (Aug 4, 2003)

Coming from Colorado and visiting the in-laws during Christmas in Fallbrook. Thought it'd be a good time to get some riding in (Mtb or Road).

Suggestions? Maybe something in the 30-50 mile range (road) or 10-20 mile Mtb.

Also - bike rentals? Father in law's bike is a Walmart special. Dude can spend big $$$ on cars, but went uber cheap on his bike. Go figure.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

This was a ride done by the TrekSDCentuary group on the 5th -- http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=51331. 

But you might want to contact the North County Cycling Club -- http://northcountycycleclub.com/joomla/index.php. They're pretty big and have both a road group and a MTB group.

And then Pete Penseyres lives in Fallbrook and has a weekly ride scheduled with the CycloVets club, http://www.cyclo-vets.org/training/wednesday2.htm, but as you can imagine the rides are long.


----------



## Schmed (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks Ragweed!


----------

